# whoop whoop... making progress



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Guys n Gals....
Just thought I'd add some pics and tell everyone that AlphaAlpha has being a brave little tegu this morning and let me stroke him several times without freaking and sprinting away at top speed, he even kept coming back and investigating me more... its seems to have being a long slog (4 weeks) but just shows patience pays off.... so rewarding just have to make sure I don't rush him/her now and learn to read his/hers moods as just in this short time I'm hooked.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry for all repetitive pics my phone didn't show them in my post.....doh


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 12, 2017)

Such a cutie


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 13, 2017)

Thak you .... he seems to be happy and doing really well.... poops, eats and is on his second shed in 5 weeks.....I`m just so eager for him to be BIG....lol


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 13, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Thak you .... he seems to be happy and doing really well.... poops, eats and is on his second shed in 5 weeks.....I`m just so eager for him to be BIG....lol


Stand back and watch'em grow.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 13, 2017)

I know .....once he/she is big I`ll be wishing him/her small again....haha


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 13, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Thak you .... he seems to be happy and doing really well.... poops, eats and is on his second shed in 5 weeks.....I`m just so eager for him to be BIG....lol


They are fun when they get bigger I don't know how they are small. But I know these guy are very smart Jeffrey will come to the front of his cage when he wants out if I'm not visible he scratches :F and before he crawls around he comes to me for some pets then he's off on his little roaming adventure


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 20, 2017)

Little update on mine and AA progress ....After viv training seaming to take a backward step and AA reverting back to hiding everytime I entered his viv I teased him/her into a box/hide today and took him/her to a room I had emptied down to as minimalimistic as posible with just a couple of hiding places for him/her to feel safe..... This went really well and I feel I`ve made the most progress today.....AA was a lot calmer and more investigative to both me and his surroundings, AA also didn`t spend anytime at all in any of the hides and kept coming up close to me on his/her own merit which allowed me to touch and pick him/her up with little fuss on a good few occasions...... I`ve decided this is the way forward for us.

Anybody want to share my Apartment?? as it seams I`m going to be spending a lot of time not using most of it..... pmsl


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 23, 2017)

Like two totally different temperament.....

1) in his/her viv is really skittish only letting me get close and stroking occasionally.... no aggression though so that's still awsome..

2) out his/her viv totally calm comes up and investigates me, lets me easily pick him/her, arches his/her back and pushes hard into my finger as I stroke him/her and is so chilled I can basically do anything to me


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 25, 2017)

Jeffrey is the same kinda when he's in his home I have to be extra careful like he's mad or something so it's scary until he's out he's a big baby and loving when he's out


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 25, 2017)

thanks for the input its really nice to hear from someone with larger columbian... its a bit of a pain for me at the moment as his viv is in my main room which I can't let him roam free in as there is far too many hiding places....so catching him each day to take him in a seperate room to play is a fun/challenge all in one....lol


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes when he/ gets bigger put a harness and leash on him/ her the leash will make it easier on finding him/ her its what I do with Jeffrey when he's free roamING the home


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 26, 2017)

At one time his door broke and he escaped in the middle of the night it took me 2 hours to find him and he was right there in view lmao and he did it again the next night which actually took all day to find him it was fun but man I rather not have to again it's scary how well they can just hide


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 1, 2017)

DOH........... Big mistake... took Alpha out as normal today and thought I`d hide some slithers of meat around the room on little mats so he/she had to use his/her sences to find which worked well until I picked Alpha up forgetting to wash my hands and OUCH. All I can say is I`m glad I have nails as his/her bite packed quite a punch..... Lesson learned the hard painful way for me....lol


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Aug 1, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> DOH........... Big mistake... took Alpha out as normal today and thought I`d hide some slithers of meat around the room on little mats so he/she had to use his/her sences to find which worked well until I picked Alpha up forgetting to wash my hands and OUCH. All I can say is I`m glad I have nails as his/her bite packed quite a punch..... Lesson learned the hard painful way for me....lol


I actually did this once forgetting to washave my hands lol but I didn't get bit but my husband has been bit by scaring him I do know they leave a nasty mark


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 1, 2017)

I can believe it....Even though Alpha is only small and it was only sharp from his bottom jaw as luckily for me his top jaw was inbedded into my nail.. it still hurt and I feel he only really stopped as it wasn`t just soft tissue.... I`ll definitely be more careful in the future...lol


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 5, 2017)

Things are moving forward.... managed to pick him up straight from his viv today and take him /her to his/her special room for exercise and interaction with me which is going really well although he/her tends to prefer curling round the back of my neck where I cant see.....whilst out I had a little switch around in the viv that he/she seams to like


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Aug 9, 2017)

Great to hear AA doing better


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ups and downs of tegu keeping.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 25, 2017)

Well 3 months down the line and its still a bumpy road with AA hes/she is definitely unpredictable and we have fun making 2 steps forward and then a few back but I wouldn`t change him/her... I wonder if this is due to him/her not having the attention or being ill treated as a hatchling??
He/she also goes through fads of eating and is not quite growing as fast as I imagined but he/she always looks and acts real healthy, sheds and shits well....So I can`t really ask for anymore. After putting fuzzies on the menu a few times he/she also finally took a fancy to them the other day so now I`m hoping they will boost AA appetite and boost a growing spurt.....


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 25, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Well 3 months down the line and its still a bumpy road with AA hes/she is definitely unpredictable and we have fun making 2 steps forward and then a few back but I wouldn`t change him/her... I wonder if this is due to him/her not having the attention or being ill treated as a hatchling??
> He/she also goes through fads of eating and is not quite growing as fast as I imagined but he/she always looks and acts real healthy, sheds and shits well....So I can`t really ask for anymore. After putting fuzzies on the menu a few times he/she also finally took a fancy to them the other day so now I`m hoping they will boost AA appetite and boost a growing spurt.....


Good. Even with fuzzies, don't let up on the calcium.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 25, 2017)

No I dust every meal in it....but thanks for the advice walter


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 6, 2017)

Alpha has definately had an appetite boost and is gauding everything at the min .....He/she escaped today and dashed for his/her usual stash point behind the radiator but found it a tight squeeze and soon came back out, so just a little more growing and then he/she can rain free with no worries of me loosing him/her.... Also pretty sure Alpha is a little girl now but I'll still keep an open mind.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 10, 2017)

Aren't Colombians known for this kinda unpredictable behavior


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 10, 2017)

I've heard mixed comments about colombians...... but one of the main comments I've heard and has stuck in my head is that because they are much cheaper than the argentines, alot of inexperienced owners get them without researching them properly.... Then not spend the time or energy that the animal deserves on it they then have the time and energy to to discourage and blame the animal for their failings by posting on the internet.... So I can't really answer your question apart from to say I'm happy with Alpha as hes/she has only bit me twice which were both due to my own irresponsibility and he/she has never hissed, tail whipped or shown anyother signs of aggression.....Plus I don't know the background of where he has come from.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 6, 2017)

Alpha is still doing brilliant and things are still progressing slowly....he/she is still gorging on small mice, other meats from the butchers with the occasional egg, little bit of honey, plenty of vit powder and cod liver oil once a week....he/she is handling much better letting me lift him/her out of the viv and is also very easy to catch to put back home although he/she is not the chilling with me kind a pet (Hoping this may still come as I believe he/she is still pretty young). NO problems though apart from burning my fooking arm on his/her heat lamp...OUCH and I mean a BIG OOUUCH.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 6, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Alpha is still doing brilliant and things are still progressing slowly....he/she is still gorging on small mice, other meats from the butchers with the occasional egg, little bit of honey, plenty of vit powder and cod liver oil once a week....he/she is handling much better letting me lift him/her out of the viv and is also very easy to catch to put back home although he/she is not the chilling with me kind a pet (Hoping this may still come as I believe he/she is still pretty young). NO problems though apart from burning my fooking arm on his/her heat lamp...OUCH and I mean a BIG OOUUCH.


It goes a long way that she feels little to be defensive about. Says good things about your approach to interacting.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks Walter.... I have plenty of patience and its better to have a softly, softly approach and move things slowly in the right direction... Pushing things too hard and having to build confidence back into your tegu that you destroyed is only going to make things twice as hard in the long run... You have to put in the effort to reap the rewards


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 6, 2017)

Hoping to get some decent pics on of Alpha's vent soon to try deciding on sex with a little help from you guys..... my veiw changes on a weekly basis...haha


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Couldn't get clear pic of vent on my own but here's a couple of up to date pics


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Oops that was only one ...haha


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 24, 2017)

Any ideas girl or boy ??


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 30, 2017)

Alpha is so calm these days and an absalute gem to own.... No need for any more pics Alpha is a boy ....whoop whoop .... his penis just flashed me as he took a poo....not the most pleasant way to find out but I'll take it


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 11, 2018)

30 inch now


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> 30 inch now


Congrats on healthy and happy AlphaX2.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 11, 2018)

Cheers Walter


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 13, 2018)

think Alpha is enjoying his shower .... what do you think ??


----------



## Skeep (Apr 16, 2018)

The room is a good idea! I had success spending time with my girl in the bathroom. Since you're the only interesting thing in the room and their quite curious, there's a good chance they'll come check you out!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 22, 2018)

Alpha ha s full roam of my appartment now and although he still hides alot of the time he is begining to become more adventureous.


----------



## Walter1 (May 22, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Alpha ha s full roam of my appartment now and although he still hides alot of the time he is begining to become more adventureous.


Nice going. Sounds like he's learning about his new home.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 27, 2019)

Alpha is still doing marvelous and I have no problems with him hes now settled in his forever home and free roams every couple of days to maybe week or whenever he gets his lazy ass out of bed due to the winter ... haha 
Here's an upto date pic in his fav place


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 20, 2020)

Just thought I'd update with a couple of pics ..... Nothing to report


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 20, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Just thought I'd update with a couple of pics ..... Nothing to report


A very self-assured tegu.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 20, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> A very self-assured tegu.



Hes absolutely great Walter1...... I'm so glad I ended up rescuing him, I couldn't Imagine not having now. Hes also just coming out of his winter slowdown with appetite picking back up so its our time for the next 6 to 9 month.


----------

